# Difference between A57, A65 and A77?



## Moose016

I think I've settled on an A57 as an upgrade to my Canon Xsi (I had been looking at T3i,/T4i and D5100/D7000) due to the high FPS and video autofocus. I don't really need the camera soon so I was thinking about waiting for a higher model to drop in price, but looking t them side by side on the sony website it looks like for the next 2 up (a65 and A77) the main difference is the megapixels, which are the same between those models, a slightly different view finder, different screen on A77 and geo tagging. Is that all there is? Seems like very little for that big a price disparity (mainly the A77). If that is all there is different I think I'd go and get the A57 now. They have the same sensor, same video resolution. Am I missing something?


----------



## DiskoJoe

yes


----------



## ConradM

The a57 is more towards the entry level, the a65 is midrange and the a77 is semi-pro. The differences between the 57 and 65 are pretty obvious. But this video does a good job of explaining why the a77 cost so much more. 






That being said the a57 is a great camera and I would get one in a heartbeat. Of course if I could afford it I would spring for the 65 or 77.


----------



## Kolia

The a65 and a77 have basically the same IQ. They both have a better EVF.

The a77 has a magnesium weather sealed body with more controls (twin wheels, separate AF mode selection).


----------



## jfrabat

The EVF on the 57 is LCD and the 65 and 77 use OLED; what does that mean?  OLED has no lag time, and lcd has a few miliseconds of lagtime (translated to real world use, if you press the shutter the sec a QB is throwing a pass, you will get what you saw on an OLED, but the ball would have already left the hand on the LCD because that lag will make you see things a bit later than it really is happening).  The 65 and the 57 share the same body (an advantage that happened accidentally, as the floods in Thailand forced this), but the 77 has more bottons and two scroll wheels.  As far as best bang for the buck, the 57 is the best value for its cost.  I personally own a 77, and it is a FANTASTIC camera, but I plan to get a 57 for my wife.


----------

